# Ist in der PC Zusammenstellung etwas grober Unfug?



## erkosh (6. Dezember 2015)

*Ist in der PC Zusammenstellung etwas grober Unfug? - Neue Frage: Welcher Lüfter?*

Hallo,

Eigentlich habe ich den PC bereits so bestellt. Jetzt habe ich doch noch Bedenken bekommen, ob eventuell etwas überhaupt nicht klar geht. Ich komme bei dem PC auf 1080 Euro. Wenn alles im Groben passt, will ich auch nichts mehr umtauschen. Umtauschen würde ich nur dann, falls irgendetwas wirklicher Blödsinn ist.

Meine zwei Fragen wären:


Geht irgendwas in dem PC überhaupt nicht klar?
Ich will nicht übertakten. Sollte ich mir trotzdem noch einen CPU Kühler holen?
Edit: 
Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die CPU ohne Kühler geliefert wird. Also doch noch einen Kühler... Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Leise wäre mir wichtig.
Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler?
Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler - Hardware, 
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower Kühler?
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower
Arctic Freezer i30 Tower Kühler?
Arctic Freezer i30 Tower Kühler - Hardware,
Oder be quiet! Pure Rock?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html
Oder doch ein anderer? Der PC ist zum Zocken gedacht.


Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz
Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151 WOF - Hardware,

4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970
63524 - 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black

500GB Samsung SSD
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

16DB DDR4 RAM
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit

ASRock B150M Pro4 Intel B150 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR mATX Retail
ASRock B150M Pro4 Intel B150 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR

500W BeQuiet Netzteil
500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+

DVD
Asus DRW-24F1MT DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Retail

Gedämmtes Gehäuse
8637629 - be quiet! Silent Base 600 ged&auml;mmt


Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

Willst du jetzt übertakten oder nicht? ^^  Die CPU ist halt eine Übertakter-CPU. Und der 6600 nicht-k kostet 30€ weniger. Der nicht viel langsamere i5-4660 kostet sogar nur 180€, der i5-4590 ca 200€, der ist vom Takt fast beim i5-6600 und somit quasi gleichschnell. Denn die Skylakes sind bei gleichem Takt ca gleichschnell wie die Haswell für Sockel 1150. RAM wäre für den Sockel 1150 auch günstiger. Und zum Preis des i5-6600k würdest du auch einen Xeon für den Sockel 1150 bekommen, der 8 Threads hat, also quasi ein core i7 ist.

Ansonsten passt das - Gehäuse ist zwar schon ziemlich teuer, aber wenn es Dir gefällt, dann nimm es. 

Wegen des Kühlers: der 13 CO ist da schon recht gut, noch besser wäre der Brocken ECO von Alpenföhn. Zum Übertakten würde man eher 40-50€ investieren


----------



## Loosa (6. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Kühlers: der 13 CO ist da schon recht gut, noch besser wäre der Brocken ECO von Alpenföhn. Zum Übertakten würde man eher 40-50€ investieren


Bei Boxed CPUs ist meines Wissens nach eine Kühlung dabei, aber auf das Standardzeug würde ich sowieso verzichten.
Den Brocken 2 hab ich schon zweimal verbaut und finde den wirklich super. Der Eco sieht wie eine gute Weiterentwicklung aus. Kompakter und mit 120mm Lüfter mit Sicherheit leiser als was irgendwelche Boxed Lösungen bieten könnten.

Den 13 CO kenne ich nicht. Laut Datenblatt ist die Mindestlautstärke höher, die Maximallautstärke aber niedriger als der Brocken Eco (25-26 dB vs. 5-28,5 dB).


----------



## erkosh (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube beim Processor war ich Opfer des Marketings. Neueste sechste Generation mit DDR4 RAM blablabla hat mich überzeugt  
Ich dachte mir auch, dass der PC für die aktuellen und die kommenden Spiele reichen wird, deshalb würde ich in naher Zukunft die CPU nicht übertakten. Aber falls die CPU in der Zukunft (evtl. in 4-5 Jahren?) wirklich auf die Grenzen trifft, kann ich die CPU dann doch noch übertakten. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler habe.
Ich dachte mir auch, dass es nicht schlecht ist den aller neuesten Schnickschnak drin zu haben: SSD, DDR4 und dann natürlich neueste Generation.

Das mit dem Gehäuse hat mich auch ein wenig genervt, dass das so teuer ist. Ich wollte unbedingt ein gedämmtes Gehäuse mit mindestens einem Front- und Backlüfter.
Ich hatte mir eigentlich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 ausgesucht. 8570005 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 ged&auml;mmt Mini
Das Gehäuse war aber nicht lieferbar. In anderen Shops war es dann mit Lieferkosten fast so teuer wie das be quiet Gehäuse. Mein alter PC geht auch gar nicht mehr und ich wollte nicht warten. Deshalb habe ich das teure Gehäuse genommen. 

Das Nanoxia ist nun wieder verfügbar. Jetzt frage ich mich aber, ob der Alpenföhn Brocken nicht zu groß sein könnte. Das Nanoxia ist ein Mini Tower. Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken auch besser wie der be Quiet Pure Rock? Sonst würde ich eventuell das kleinere Gehäuse mit dem Pure Rock nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim Processor war ich Opfer des Marketings. Neueste sechste Generation mit DDR4 RAM blablabla hat mich überzeugt
> Ich dachte mir auch, dass der PC für die aktuellen und die kommenden Spiele reichen wird, deshalb würde ich in naher Zukunft die CPU nicht übertakten. Aber falls die CPU in der Zukunft (evtl. in 4-5 Jahren?) wirklich auf die Grenzen trifft, kann ich die CPU dann doch noch übertakten. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler habe.


 nein, das stimmt. Die Frage ist halt, ob du deswegen dann mehr ausgibst. WENN du übertakten willst, kostet halt die CPU mehr, als Board wäre eines mit Z170-Chipsatz ratsam bzw. sogar nötig, und auch nicht eines der 2-3 billigsten auf dem Markt, und beim Kühler sind auch eher 40-50€ sinnvoll.

Und das kostet in der Summe halt evtl so viel mehr, dass du auch jetzt eine nicht-übertaktbare CPU kaufen kannst und dann halt früher aufrüsten "musst", dafür aber eben dann vlt. 100€ gespart hast. Und vermutlich wird eben "nur" ein core i5 auch nicht ganz so lange halten, selbst wenn du den übertaktest. Es kann sein, dass ein Xeon für den Sockel 1150 in 4-5 Jahren mehr Performance bringt als ein übertakteter i5-6600k. Aber das kann man sehr schwer vorhersagen.




> Ich dachte mir auch, dass es nicht schlecht ist den aller neuesten Schnickschnak drin zu haben: SSD, DDR4 und dann natürlich neueste Generation.


 DDR4 bringt rein gar nix, es ist nur der "neuere" Standard, das ist alles   und ne SSD hat ja nix damit zu tun, ob du Sockel 1150 oder 1151 nimmst.



> Das mit dem Gehäuse hat mich auch ein wenig genervt, dass das so teuer ist. Ich wollte unbedingt ein gedämmtes Gehäuse mit mindestens einem Front- und Backlüfter.
> Ich hatte mir eigentlich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 ausgesucht. 8570005 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 ged&auml;mmt Mini
> Das Gehäuse war aber nicht lieferbar. In anderen Shops war es dann mit Lieferkosten fast so teuer wie das be quiet Gehäuse. Mein alter PC geht auch gar nicht mehr und ich wollte nicht warten. Deshalb habe ich das teure Gehäuse genommen.


 wie alt ist denn dein aktueller PC? Es ist nämlich so, dass moderne Gehäuse für 50-60€ schon eine super Belüftung bieten, auch leise Lüfter, und moderne CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarten sind auch in den letztem 3-4 Jahren erheblich leiser geworden. Daher sind extra schallgedämmte Gehäuse an sich gar nicht mehr nötig, und es kann sogar sein, dass die zwar den Schall besser dämpfen, aber wegen mehr Wärme müssen die Lüfter schneller drehen, und dann kommt es aufs gleiche raus.

Du kannst aber ja auch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 nehmen, das ist größer. Bis 165mm Kühlerhöhe

Vor allem wenn du zu alledem noch ein extra kleines Gehäuse für mATX-Boards nimmt: da ist die Wärmeableitung halt schwerer, es kann gut sein, dass das Nanoxia DS 4 zwar FÜR die Größe leise ist, aber nicht leiser als ein 50-60€ nicht explizit "schallgedämmtes" Gehäuse, das MidiFormat für ATX-Boards hat. 




> Das Nanoxia ist nun wieder verfügbar. Jetzt frage ich mich aber, ob der Alpenföhn Brocken nicht zu groß sein könnte. Das Nanoxia ist ein Mini Tower. Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken auch besser wie der be Quiet Pure Rock? Sonst würde ich eventuell das kleinere Gehäuse mit dem Pure Rock nehmen.


 160mm sind maximal drin.  Der Brocken als Auslaufmodell würde passen, die neue Version Brocken 2 nicht.  Der Brocken 2 wäre schon etwas besser als der Pure Rock.


----------



## erkosh (6. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Das ist schon echt schlimm. Ich zocke seit Jahren. Das ist der zweite PC den ich selber zusammen baue. Aber ich bin noch immer ein totaler Noob 

Du hast da vollkommen Recht. Da habe ich gar nicht daran gedacht, dass das aktuelle Mainboard nicht zum Übertackten geeignet ist. Aber irgendwie will ich trotzdem meinen i5 drin lassen. Das Marketing ist stärker als deine Argumente 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch zu faul um nochmal alles umzubauen und mir die richtigen Teile auszusuchen. Und Geduld habe ich auch keine mehr bis ich endlich wieder einen PC habe, Geduld hatte ich noch nie 
Die nicht-k CPU hatte 200 MHz weniger. Das waren mir die 20 Euro wert die k-Version zu nehmen.

Von meinem alten PC will ich nichts mehr haben, nicht mal das DVD Laufwerk. Erstens hat der PC mich zum Schluss zu sehr genervt und ich bin sauer auf ihn  Zweitens habe ich den PC schon verschenkt. Drittens ist mein altes Gehäuse wirklicher Schrott. Da funktionieren u.a. die USB-Anschlüsse vorne gar nicht mehr. Der hat auch keine Lüfter, und wo der Seitendeckel ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich brauche bzw. will ein neues Gehäuse.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bei dem alten PC schon auf das Budget geachtet. Damals war ich noch Student und es ging nicht anders. Das ist jetzt auch wieder 6 Jahre her und der PC hat damals ca. 500-600 Euro gekostet.
Bei dem jetzigen neuen PC wollte ich mal nicht jeden Cent umdrehen. Klar muss man sein Geld nicht aus dem Fenster werfen. Aber wenn ich diesmal 100 oder 150 Euro für Schnickschnack ausgebe, dann ist das auch voll ok. Schließlich will ich mein Geld auch nicht ins Grab mitnehmen. Und das wäre mein erster teurerer PC.
Außerdem sind 150 Euro bei der Lebensdauer von einem PC total ok. Wenn man z.B. mal teurer Essen geht, zahlt man auch mal 30 Euro pro Person und hat nur einen Abend was davon.
Ich hatte am Anfang auch die GTX 960 in meiner Liste und habe mich doch für die teurere GTX 970 entschieden.

So wie ich das jetzt herauslese, ist in meiner Zusammenstellung kein grober Unfug drin. Das einzige was ist, ist dass ich eventuell unnötig Geld ausgebe. Ich denke, das soll mir diesmal vergönnt sein, dass ich dieses Mal ein wenig auf die Kacke haue.
Deshalb würde ich persönlich die einzelnen Teile auch so lassen und 100 Euro mehr ausgeben. 
Wenn Du oder jemand gesagt hätte, das Teil X ist total überdimensioniert und bremst dadurch das komplette System aus oder Teil x und Teil y sind nicht kompatibel oder 500W sind viel zu wenig oder oder oder, dann hätte ich etwas geändert bzw. ändern müssen. Deshalb auch die Fragestellung nach "grober Unfug".

Dann würde nur noch mein Lüfter-Problem bleiben. 
Ich verstehe das jetzt so: Der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ist der geeignete und empfohlene Lüfter für mich. Die kleineren Gehäuse könnten Probleme machen. 
Bei meinem jetzigen teuren be quiet Gehäuse sind CPU-Kühler bis maximal 170mm drin. Der Brocken 2 hat eine Höhe von 165mm. 
Reichen diese 5mm aus oder sollte man mehr Puffer einberechnen?
Wenn das passt, würde ich auch noch das teure Gehäuse lassen und mir nur noch den Brocken 2 nachbestellen oder aus einem lokalen Shop hier holen. 
Dann habe ich hoffentlich diese Woche meinen PC fertig und kann mich nächstes Wochenende einbunkern und den PC mal anzocken. Danach kommt die Weihnachtszeit und man hat dann sowieso fast keine Zeit mehr übrig für wichtige Dinge wie z.B. Zocken


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde halt auf jeden Fall ein Z-Board nehmen, damit du - wenn du mal willst - übertakten kannst.


Und ins BQ-Gehäuse würde der Brocken 2 reinpassen - knapp wird es nur, wenn der Kühler wirklich genau so hoch ist, wie es als Maximal-Maß dort steht. Und es kann immer sein, dass auch schon dann, wenn der Kühler 1-2cm flacher als das Max-Maß ist, trotzdem dann ein Seitenlüfter-Platz wegfällt-  aber zu viele Lüfter sind eh suboptimal, einen an der Seite "braucht" man an sich so gut wie nie.

Alternative gute, nicht zu teure OC-Kühler für 40-45€ sind der Thermalright Macho HR-02, Scythe Mugen 4, Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 SR1 und auch (aber vlt dann doch zu teuer) der Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced c1.


----------



## erkosh (6. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde halt auf jeden Fall ein Z-Board nehmen, damit du - wenn du mal willst - übertakten kannst.



Stimmt da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Kannst Du mir eventuell ein zwei Mainboards empfehlen, die passen würden?
Brauch ich auch anderen RAM zum übertakten oder passt mein RAM?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und ins BQ-Gehäuse würde der Brocken 2 reinpassen - knapp wird es nur, wenn der Kühler wirklich genau so hoch ist, wie es als Maximal-Maß dort steht. Und es kann immer sein, dass auch schon dann, wenn der Kühler 1-2cm flacher als das Max-Maß ist, trotzdem dann ein Seitenlüfter-Platz wegfällt-  aber zu viele Lüfter sind eh suboptimal, einen an der Seite "braucht" man an sich so gut wie nie.
> 
> Alternative gute, nicht zu teure OC-Kühler für 40-45€ sind der Thermalright Macho HR-02, Scythe Mugen 4, Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 SR1 und auch (aber vlt dann doch zu teuer) der Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced c1.



D.h. nicht den Brocken 2 nehmen, sondern einen deiner vorgeschlagenen Kühler nehmen? Damit ich auch übertakten kann?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Stimmt da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Kannst Du mir eventuell ein zwei Mainboards empfehlen, die passen würden?


 zB das hier Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel oder ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel



> Brauch ich auch anderen RAM zum übertakten oder passt mein RAM?


  naja, der Takt ist nicht sooo wichtig, du kannst aber auch den hier nehmen 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit  aber mehr ausgeben lohnt sich dann nicht mehr.



D.h. nicht den Brocken 2 nehmen, sondern einen deiner vorgeschlagenen Kühler nehmen? Damit ich auch übertakten kann?[/QUOTE] nein - die genannten sind gut, der Brocken 2 halt ebenfalls - welchen du dann genau nimmst, kannst du dann selber aussuchen


----------



## erkosh (7. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zB das hier Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel oder ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel
> 
> naja, der Takt ist nicht sooo wichtig, du kannst aber auch den hier nehmen 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit  aber mehr ausgeben lohnt sich dann nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Vielen herzlichsten Dank für Deine super Beratung, Deine Zeit und die Geduld! Du bist echt der Beste!
Ich nehme dann wahrscheinlich den Brocken 2 und auf jeden Fall noch ein Z-Board. Heute habe ich keinen Bock mehr zu recherchieren. Ich werde mich morgen nochmal um das Z-Board detailliert kümmern und mir die Lüfter nochmal anschauen, ob Brocken 2 oder ein anderer.
Dankeschön


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

kein Problem, kannst dann ja bescheid geben, wenn du die Sachen hast


----------



## erkosh (12. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kein Problem, kannst dann ja bescheid geben, wenn du die Sachen hast



Hi Herb,
Hi zusammen,

mein neuer PC ist nun aufgebaut und ich bin glücklich. Gestern noch Windows 10 usw. installiert.
Bei der Zusammenstellung habe ich mich doch anders entschieden. Ich habe doch keine Übertakt-Komponenten genommen. 
Grund hierfür war, dass ich von meinem Kaufvertrag zurück getreten bin, um die Komponenten anzupassen, z.B. das Z-Board usw. zu bestellen. 
Über die Nacht sind die Preise jedoch enorm gestiegen. Allein meine Festplatte wäre ca. 50 Euro teurer gewesen. Dadurch wurde mir der PC doch insgesamt zu teuer. Ich habe dann gewartet bis die Festplatte sich einigermaßen normalisiert hat und hab dann alles bestellt. Ich hatte keine Lust noch eine Woche o.ä. zu warten.
Jetzt sieht der PC so aus für ca. 1080 Euro:



Intel Core i5 6600 4x 3.30GHz
4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133
500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Scythe Katana 4 Tower Kühler
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt Midi Tower

Ich habe keine Spielneuheiten, um von der Grafik oder den Spieleinstellungen zu berichten. Jedoch habe ich mal 40 Minuten lang Prime95 laufen lassen und die Temperaturen beobachtet. Die Gehäuselüfter laufen auf der dritten (höchsten) Stufe. Meine Temperaturen:


CPU: max 59 °C - min 19 °C
aber eigentlich lagen die Temperaturen während dem Prime Test um die 50°, die 59°C waren ein kurzer Pik.
Graka: max 30 °C - min 27°C
SSD: max 27 °C - min 30 °C
Mainboard: max 58 °C - min 23 °C

Im Vergleich zu meinem 6 Jahre alten 550 Euro PC, ist der PC überheftig 
Sehr leise und sehr schnell. PC hochfahren dauert gefühlt 2,5 Sekunden. 
Ich hatte kurz mal bei TW: Rome2 im Anfangsmenü wahrscheinlich das berühmte GTX 970 fiepen. Auf jeden Fall hat irgendwas gefiept. Aber sobald ich die Kampagne starte, hört man nichts mehr. Ich muss das mal mit noch ein zwei Spielen testen und dann natürlich ob es auch die GraKa ist. Aber ich bin im Moment optimistisch, ohne Grund.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2015)

Spulenfiepen hast du bei höheren FPS-Zahlen eher als bei geringeren, das kann also gut sein, dass du es im Menü dann hast, weil da viel FPS drin sind. Da du halt einen insgesamt SEHR leisen PCs hast, fällt so was halt ggf um so mehr auf... 

Und cool, dass Du zufrieden bist. Das mit der Festplatte ist aber seltsam - gab es da keine Alternative, die nicht teurer war?


----------



## erkosh (12. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen hast du bei höheren FPS-Zahlen eher als bei geringeren, das kann also gut sein, dass du es im Menü dann hast, weil da viel FPS drin sind. Da du halt einen insgesamt SEHR leisen PCs hast, fällt so was halt ggf um so mehr auf...



Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass man mit dem Fiepen Pech haben kann und es eine Glückssache ist. Sogar bei einer identischen GraKa. Sprich die  KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC  fiept in meinem System, aber in dem System von Max Mustermann nicht.
Vielleicht sind das auch nur die "normalen" Internetgerüchte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und cool, dass Du zufrieden bist. Das mit der Festplatte ist aber seltsam - gab es da keine Alternative, die nicht teurer war?



Ich habe leider keine ähnliche günstige Alternative gesehen. Ich wollte auch unbedingt 500 GB. Jetzt ist es eigentlich auch egal. Der PC steht, vielleicht hole ich mit irgendwann mal noch eine 500 GB SSD, falls mein Platz nicht mehr reicht. Dann kann ich auch ein passendes Angebot abwarten


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass man mit dem Fiepen Pech haben kann und es eine Glückssache ist. Sogar bei einer identischen GraKa. Sprich die  KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC  fiept in meinem System, aber in dem System von Max Mustermann nicht.
> Vielleicht sind das auch nur die "normalen" Internetgerüchte.


 Das auch. Beim gleichen Modell kann man Glück oder Pech haben. Aber WENN man es (nennenswert) hat, dann tritt es eben stärker/eher bei hohen FPS auf als bei niedrigeren.


----------



## Golgomaph (14. Dezember 2015)

Einmisch-Alarm! 

Nein, ich wollte dir nur noch schnell einen Tipp mit auf den Weg geben .. falls du den noch nicht kennst  

Ich habe mit meiner 970 von Zotac in manchen Spielen gemerkt, dass sie das Fiepen anfängt. Ich konnte dass sowohl bei alten Spielen, bei denen sich die 970 mal richtig "austobt", als auch bei einigen Early-Access-Titeln, die z.B. im Ladebildschirm oder Menü noch keine FPS-Limiter haben, feststellen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei deiner Karte ist, aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich bei 4000 FPS wirlklich Angst bekomme ;D (Ladebildschirm Space Engineers).

Da kannst du aber ganz einfach was gegen tun, nämlich V-Sync aktivieren. Das senkt die FPS im allgemeinen und z.B. in besagtem Spiel hatte ich sogar genau so viele FPS wie mein Bildschirm Herz hat. Ich habe keine Ahnung was V-Sync macht, aber es hilft  

Ansonsten kannst du dich nach FPS-Limitern umschauen, gibts Programme und manchmal kannst du das auch direkt per beigelegter Software machen.

Viel Spaß! 
Golgo!


----------



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. 
Bisher tritt das Fiepen nur beim Anfangsbildschirm von TW: Rome 2 und TW: Empire auf. Sobald ich irgendwas auswähle und das Spiel die Auswahl lädt, ist das Fiepen wieder komplett weg. Ich habe es mal mit Rainbow Six und Skyrim getestet, da treten keine Geräusche auf. Ich werde es auch noch weiter testen 
Solange das Fiepen so bleibt, ist das ok für mich. Die paar Sekunden halte ich aus und kann ab und zu mal meckern. Falls es doch irgendwann nervig werden sollte, probiere ich deine Tips. Danke nochmal fürs Einmischen


----------



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe das Fiepen ab 300 FPS. Ich habe nochmal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und würde die Grafikkarte doch zurück schicken, falls es Sinn macht. 
Ich habe extra Geld ausgegeben, damit der PC leise ist. Da darf meiner Meinung nach eine Grafikkarte über 300 Euro nicht so ein ekliges Geräusch machen. Das nervt irgendwie doch auf die Dauer. Gestern war ich noch toleranter 
 Ich werde mal gleich einen neuen Thread zu dem entsprechendem Thema Fiepen und Grafikkarte umtauschen aufmachen.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde die Grafikkarte einfach behalten und entweder im NVidia Treiber global, oder bei jedem Spiel, wie Golgomaph schon erwähnt hat, VSync aktivieren.

Ist blöd, aber Tatsache, dass die großen Maxwells (980Ti und Titan X kenn ich allerdings nicht), also 970 und 980, oft fiepen.
Manchmal gibt es zwar einen direkten Zusammenhang mit der Qualität des Netzteils, das dürfte in deinem Fall wohl nicht zutreffen.

Falls du bei einer GTX 970 bleibst, müsstest du also anfangen, so lange Karten zu bestellen und zu retournieren, bis du ein leises Modell erwischt.

Die Alternative wäre eine gleichwertige AMD Radeon, die generell aber schwerer zu bändigen sind.

Du hast also quasi die Wahl zwischen entweder Lärm im Hauptmenü (welcher mit VSync vermeidbar ist) und weitgehend Ruhe beim Spielen, 
oder Ruhe im Hauptmenü und womöglich erhöhten Lärmpegel während des Spielens. Da ginge halt die Suche nach einer Karte los, welche unter Last 
nicht so laut wird.


----------



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

Bzgl. des Fiepens mache ich hier mal weiter:
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...t-es-empfehlungen-bzgl-des-spulenfiepens.html


----------

